# The UK to drop most virus related mandates including vaccine passports by Jan 27



## WhatInThe (Jan 19, 2022)

The UK is going to drop most virus related mandates including vaccines passports by Jan 27. They say Omicron has peaked there.

https://apnews.com/article/coronavi...ealth-london-59417842d49e95ef556eb9b0352144dd


----------



## suds00 (Jan 19, 2022)

i hope that they know what they're doing


----------



## Jeni (Jan 19, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> The UK is going to drop most virus related mandates including vaccines passports by Jan 27. They say Omicron has peaked there.
> 
> https://apnews.com/article/coronavi...ealth-london-59417842d49e95ef556eb9b0352144dd


Oh the push back and the sky is falling will start anytime now.........

I hope people will see that much like the flu the death rate was hovering around the 1% level the entire time and those with other conditions were always at higher risk in any virus situation...

They love to compare death numbers against other countries but notice they do not account for......... how old/ or healthy a population was to begin with. 
The US has a high death number but as stated by CDC most of the deaths had other co- morbidity.  also we did NOT distinguish between died with or died from.

Perhaps we should focus on items of health we can change as a country .......


----------



## chic (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm so happy for all of our friends in England. I hope common sense will spread across Europe and reach us here in the states. I was so hoping England or France would lead the way in this charge.


----------



## Shero (Jan 19, 2022)

_*Do not ask for whom the bell tolls…it tolls for thee Boris*_


----------



## win231 (Jan 19, 2022)

I wouldn't be surprised if they reported "Spiking Cases" after dropping the mandates - to prove how right they were to have them in the first place.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2022)

suds00 said:


> i hope that they know what they're doing


They are legalising drinking parties at #10 Downing Street?


----------



## chic (Jan 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they reported "Spiking Cases" after dropping the mandates - to prove how right they were to have them in the first place.


I think they will do something sneaky like that after they have fired all the health care personnel who refuse the jab. They'll say, "OMG, covid cases are skyrocketing!" Stop firing people for medical autonomy!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> They are legalising drinking parties at #10 Downing Street?


actually they've banned alcohol there after this latest debacle


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Today everyone is on their way back to work after WFH was dropped 

Commuters in England are heading back into city offices today after Boris Johnson dramatically scrapped all Covid curbs yesterday. 

Photos show people in London riding Tube services and traffic building up on the A102 Blackwall Tunnel approach in Greenwich during rush hour this morning after the Prime Minister ordered civil servants to lead by example and get back to their desks. 

In a statement to the Commons yesterday, Mr Johnson announced WFH guidance would be dropped immediately and rules on masks in schools would also be scrapped from today. Other restrictions including compulsory face coverings on public transport and in shops, and Covid passes for entry to nightclubs and large events will end next Thursday.

And the legal requirement for people with Covid to isolate will also be allowed to lapse when the regulations expire on March 24.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 20, 2022)

Well I will* '*still' be wearing my face mask 'everywhere' on the rare occasions I'm out and about.  As far as I'm 
concerned, nothing has changed.


----------



## chic (Jan 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Today everyone is on their way back to work after WFH was dropped
> 
> Commuters in England are heading back into city offices today after Boris Johnson dramatically scrapped all Covid curbs yesterday.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you and everyone in England! I wish America was half as smart, but sadly we are not and it continues to be a battle here.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 20, 2022)

I agree with moving forward but in every situation there are some less excited about freedom..
surprised the back to work was not more gradual


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 20, 2022)

Czechoslovakia also to eliminate vaccine mandates for seniors and some jobs/professions.

https://kdhnews.com/living/health/n...cle_9e8811bd-0953-5e32-82f4-80e87dfb7184.html


----------



## Jeni (Jan 20, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Czechovakia also to eliminate vaccine mandates for seniors and some jobs/professions.
> 
> https://kdhnews.com/living/health/n...cle_9e8811bd-0953-5e32-82f4-80e87dfb7184.html


The dominoes will start to tumble


----------



## win231 (Jan 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Today everyone is on their way back to work after WFH was dropped
> 
> Commuters in England are heading back into city offices today after Boris Johnson dramatically scrapped all Covid curbs yesterday.
> 
> ...


In the top photo, I only see 3 people wearing masks.  Isn't the one on the right Joe Biden?


----------



## Jace (Jan 20, 2022)

I get BBC news, and the latest is...will Boris  be "pushed out".?....
There was quite a heated"show" in Par!iament
Would like to hear Brits opinions


----------



## chic (Jan 20, 2022)

He was asked to resign yesterday. IDK what will happen. I'm not a Brit, so I should just let them answer this.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2022)

What could go wrong?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2022)

Not a Brit either, but I'll just say this-

Bojo broke his own lockdown rules and got caught.
I guess he should lift those rules now, since it appears he never thought they mattered in the first place


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> In the top photo, I only see 3 people wearing masks.  *Isn't the one on the right Joe Biden? *


nope ,  if it _was_ he would be heading for the Dole office...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Not a Brit either, but I'll just say this-
> 
> Bojo broke his own lockdown rules and got caught.
> I guess he should lift those rules now, since it appears he never thought they mattered in the first place


the rules are lifted ...all but the mask mandate on Public transport, and hospitals... It's not mandatory in supermarkets et al... but I continue to wear mine . Today I came out from my meeting, and popped into a couple of stores close by.. one was a major supermarket I didn't see a single person wearing a mask.. the next was a large hardware store, again , no masks.. then I stopped for a coffee at the pub before heading back to the car, and again not one person wearing a mask.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> the rules are lifted ...all but the mask mandate on Public transport, and hospitals... It's not mandatory in supermarkets et al... but I continue to wear mine . Today I came out from my meeting, and popped into a couple of stores close by.. one was a major supermarket I didn't see a single person wearing a mask.. the next was a large hardware store, again , no masks.. then I stopped for a coffee at the pub before heading back to the car, and again not one person wearing a mask.


i think that shows how many are wanting to quit the mask.... 
if folks want to continue for their own reasons fine but as you can see many are GLAD to be over with it


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeni said:


> i think that shows how many are wanting to quit the mask....
> if folks want to continue for their own reasons fine but as you can see many are GLAD to be over with it


I would love to not wear a mask, it's a PITA... and I do  of course  dispense with it if there's no-one  around.. but for now,  where there's lots of people in an indoor space I will continue protecting myself..I do not want Covid again...


----------



## Don M. (Jan 20, 2022)

The Omicron/Holiday gatherings spike appears to be declining, but that is probably just another temporary situation that likely proceeds the next increase in numbers as Spring/warmer weather arrives in a couple of months.  

Meanwhile, many hospitals are still at capacity, and schools are facing shortages of teachers and growing numbers of sick students.  

This illness is far from over, and we will be facing excessing "reactions" for quite some time.


----------



## chic (Jan 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> the rules are lifted ...all but the mask mandate on Public transport, and hospitals... It's not mandatory in supermarkets et al... but I continue to wear mine . Today I came out from my meeting, and popped into a couple of stores mask.. the next was a large hardware store, again , no masks.. then I stopped for a coffee at the pub before heading back to the car, and again not one person wearing a mask.


This is wonderful news,


hollydolly said:


> the rules are lifted ...all but the mask mandate on Public transport, and hospitals... It's not mandatory in supermarkets et al... but I continue to wear mine . Today I came out from my meeting, and popped into a couple of stores close by.. one was a major supermarket I didn't see a single person wearing a mask.. the next was a large hardware store, again , no masks.. then I stopped for a coffee at the pub before heading back to the car, and again not not one person wearing a mask.


Why are they still required on the tube? I thought you folks were returning to pre pandemic normal?   It must be great to see NO one in masks anymore. Despite what people say about them, inside they hate the darned things.


----------



## Forerunner (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Oh the push back and the sky is falling will start anytime now.........
> 
> I hope people will see that much like the flu the death rate was hovering around the 1% level the entire time and those with other conditions were always at higher risk in any virus situation...
> 
> ...


The sky is falling...Mr. Bill says so! Lol


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

chic said:


> This is wonderful news,
> 
> Why are they still required on the tube? I thought you folks were returning to pre pandemic normal?   It must be great to see NO one in masks anymore. Despite what people say about them, inside they hate the darned things.


The Tube is public transport, and the Mayor of London is insisting Masks remain mandated on all London Transport...  I'm not sure  what the rules are in the rest of England or the rest of the Uk for that matter tbh


----------



## Forerunner (Jan 20, 2022)

Canada's prime minister said last week that those refusing to be vaccinated are probably racists and misogynists and will need to be dealt with! He's either talking forcible vaccinations, or more likely, internment camps. I can't believe that he said that! 
But he did!


----------



## Jeni (Jan 20, 2022)

Forerunner said:


> Canada's prime minister said last week that those refusing to be vaccinated are probably racists and misogynists and will need to be dealt with! He's either talking forcible vaccinations, or more likely, internment camps. I can't believe that he said that!
> But he did!


wow but they keep repeating that in the US too although a decent portion of those without shots are black or Hispanic so not sure how the logic says they are racist.
Too bad they destroyed words ....... by calling anyone who disagrees a label....  so when it is really there ...people question because Some call everyone that.


----------



## Jules (Jan 23, 2022)

Forerunner said:


> Canada's prime minister said last week that those refusing to be vaccinated are probably racists and misogynists and will need to be dealt with! He's either talking forcible vaccinations, or more likely, internment camps. I can't believe that he said that!
> But he did!


I can’t either.  Please post a link proving this was said.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 23, 2022)

Jules said:


> I can’t either.  Please post a link proving this was said.


https://nationalpost.com/opinion/re...wcm/65a4aef6-eb21-4ddc-b4be-cabc921bd726/amp/

https://torontosun.com/opinion/colu...deau-knows-targeting-unvaccinated-un-canadian

https://westernstandardonline.com/2...accinated-racist-and-misogynistic-extremists/


----------



## Jules (Jan 23, 2022)

> “We all know people who are deciding whether or not they are willing to get vaccinated, and we will do our very best to try to convince them. However, there is still a part of the population (that) is fiercely against it.
> 
> “*They don’t believe in science/progress and are very often misogynistic and racist. It’s a very small group of people, but that doesn’t shy away from the fact that they take up some space. *
> 
> “This leads us, as a leader and as a country, to make a choice: Do we tolerate these people? Over 80% of the population of Quebec have done their duty by getting the shot. They are obviously not the issue in this situation.”



Although Trudeau definitely isn’t my favourite person, that doesn’t seem that bad.  Like lots of media clickbait here.


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Congrats, that's awesome news.
Rumour has it that both N.S.W. and Victoria are reaching their peak.


----------

